# Slingshot Question



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi years ago i had a barnett cobra slingshot. Which was fun. And seemed to have a long range. But i lent it out to somebody. And never got it back. I never got a slingshot since. But i had always had good memories and fun with one!

I'm going to use my slingshot primarily for hunting rabbits. Probably with .38 steel cal ammo.

Now i have just got a bargin off of ebay. It's a Milbro rib handle catapult made from aluminium. Got it for just £9.99. It was designed to use solid square elastic.

I want to use Thera band gold flatband on it. The question is. Do you think it is possible? Performance wise? And bearing in mind the longivity of the elastic aswell?

I'll attach an photo of the actual catapult.


----------



## Tyken (Aug 23, 2012)

It should be very possible as i can see no possible problem. To attch it I would thread the TBG through the hole and tie it to the fork. But then again im still a newbie to.


----------



## Tyken (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice catty by the way, was it an auction ?


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks, it sure does look nice. yes it was an auction. Full price from Milbro it should of been £31.50p. http://milbroproshotuk.com/


----------



## Tyken (Aug 23, 2012)

No problem, thats why we here to help eachother and to show off our shooters. Also correct me if im wrong but dorset is close-ish to devon ?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*That is a fine looking shooter and there should be no problem attaching flat bands and then go have some Fun.*


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes Devon is next door to Dorset







Nice place. Been there on holiday a few times.


----------



## Tyken (Aug 23, 2012)

Devon is ok, loads of beaches, never been to dorset though.


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi thanks for all the replies here. But after talking to a shop that specialises in slingshots and all slingshot wares. I went for 9mm round harpon elastic. The guy said. It is twice as powerful as any solid square elastic. And that shop sell some very powerful square elastic 8mm with unique rubber blend mix!

He said tbg is very very powerful but the slightest cut of nick renders your catapult useless. Not ideal for hunting. He said really it is abit too powerful for hunting small game!

Here's the stats on Harpon elastic *This round catapult harpoon elastic measures 9mm (1/3 inch) across and is alarmingly powerful. It has been designed for use with powerful harpoons. *

*1 foot (30.48 cm) of this elastic will stretch up to 53" (134 cm). This round catapult elastic is tubular and has a cavity inside. 2 foot of this elastic (1 foot for each side) is the ideal length for any Dead Shot Catapult or Milbro Catapult.*


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

well, you'll be surprised how many in here hunt with tbg and how many would not be happy with shooting what you bought.








let us know how it shoots.


----------



## Tyken (Aug 23, 2012)

Dave1 said:


> Hi thanks for all the replies here. But after talking to a shop that specialises in slingshots and all slingshot wares. I went for 9mm round harpon elastic. The guy said. It is twice as powerful as any solid square elastic. And that shop sell some very powerful square elastic 8mm with unique rubber blend mix!
> 
> He said tbg is very very powerful but the slightest cut of nick renders your catapult useless. Not ideal for hunting. He said really it is abit too powerful for hunting small game!
> 
> ...


You went to bells of hythe, lovve there cattys


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

congrats on moving in the right direction (away from wrist braced slingshots, sorry to all the starship owners out there)


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Cheers !







Yeah i did goto the bells of hythe







There in the new forest. Which isnt to far from me. Well the new forest is a big national park mind. But i will pay them a visit one day!

Well the milbro ribbed catapult arrived today. Smaller and alot lighter than i thought! I kind would of liked the handle longer. But there could be a good reason for that! We will see how it shoots when the elastic arrives.

The photo of the Milbro with the red smarties tube. It is plastic with a reusable lid. Is what i carry my .38 cal ammo in. Holds about 60-70 balls. Very handy fits in a pocket easily!


----------

